

Facebook differs with Google on Net neutrality - cwan
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-20013372-36.html

======
iamdave
_"Facebook continues to support principles of Net neutrality for both landline
and wireless networks,"_

But not the principles of selling out your users whether or not they want to
be sold or not.

